# 3 weeks old puppy pictures!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm late,in posting them as they are over 4 weeks,now!.

They are adorable and very active!.

black/tan males:










black female(orange collar):



















Black female(pink collar):





































All of them,together:



















This pixs were taken by the breeder and belongs to her!.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Adorable! So cute!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely adorable. Cutteeees.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

awww, they are so cute!!! I can smell their puppy breath from here!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,they are adorable and they turned 5 weeks,today!.
So only 3 more weeks,to wait!.
PS: Once I know which one I'm getting,I will ask you,for a new signature!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The waiting is so long and patience is not my greatest quality,lol!.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute cute cute! and the black ones are so shiny


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable!!!!!!!
I can sure sympathize with not liking having to wait. I'd be so excited I'd be beside myself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, they're beautiful. The little black pups are stunning!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

They are too cute you are very lucky.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Too cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

They are very cute, but since I'm new to the thread will you please explain their parents. Flat coat and a golden?


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I love puppys and yours are so cute..


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks,every-one!.
2 weeks to go,before being able to be her,up.


Goldenmomma said:


> They are very cute, but since I'm new to the thread will you please explain their parents. Flat coat and a golden?


It's a purebred litter of Hovawarts.
They come in black/tan like the Mom and the dog,in my signature,as well as,in black and blond.
Both parents carry all 3 colors so this litter has all 3.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's so exciting! Do you know which one is yours yet?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> That's so exciting! Do you know which one is yours yet?


Yes,just found out!.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Would you just look at that face on Miss/Mr.? dark pink!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Willow52 said:


> Would you just look at that face on Miss/Mr.? dark pink!


My choice is in bet.Miss black with pink collar and miss black with orange collar!.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

HovawartMom said:


> My choice is in bet.Miss black with pink collar and miss black with orange collar!.


Oh lucky you!! Sorry, I didn't see the gender on the pics...my eyes went directly to those beautiful pups!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Willow52 said:


> Oh lucky you!! Sorry, I didn't see the gender on the pics...my eyes went directly to those beautiful pups!!


Difficult not to as they are,all,gorgeous!.
Try to organize my trip to pick her her but not so easy as she live an hr away,from Switzerland!.
I will be going via Paris and trying to do a round trip,in the same day!.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG... they are so adorable... if only i could go visit... i would hug them all


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new pup! 
I had to google the breed as I've never heard of it, what stunning dogs, I really liked the black and tan colourway, very smart, but to honest they were all lovely.
Now comes the excitement of getting a new pup, have you a name in mind?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Colorwolf said:


> OMG... they are so adorable... if only i could go visit... i would hug them all


I got to hug the last four and could have taken them,all,home



scottie said:


> Congratulations on your new pup!
> I had to google the breed as I've never heard of it, what stunning dogs, I really liked the black and tan colourway, very smart, but to honest they were all lovely.
> Now comes the excitement of getting a new pup, have you a name in mind?


Yes,black/tan is gorgeous and my choice was to get another one but no B/T girls were born so went for a black girl!.

We are HOME!!.
Trip went well and she was amazing cos she took every-thing in stride!.
Long trip:9 hrs total
No whinning,she sat on the train,next to me and everybody huh and hah,on how cute and pretty she is!.
The meeting in between Tania,Bessy and Titus went well!.
Now,she is resting,in the crate!.
Even though,I'm glad to have her,here,I was sad cos when I opened Priska's flyball crate,her name was,still,on it. 
Photos will follow!.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to her pics. Please, could you include one of your handsome Titus too?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures..

OT: How are you doing with your move to France? Is everybody happy there?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> I'm looking forward to her pics. Please, could you include one of your handsome Titus too?


A thread is on the way and yes,I will include some pixs of him and his sister!.


cubbysan said:


> Can't wait to see pictures..
> 
> OT: How are you doing with your move to France? Is everybody happy
> there?


Thanks for asking!.
The move went well and the kids are getting use to the French system but it's not easy!.
French is a tough language to read and write!.


----------



## Roxydog (Apr 23, 2011)

Just like Merlins mom put it...I can smell the puppy breath at my computer.


----------

